# Live Rock HELP!



## qwerty0973 (Feb 16, 2009)

Today I helped a friend clean out her old saltwater aquarium. It was not properly maintained and really gross. She had two large live rocks and she gave them to me. The rocks are goregous, but I don't want to put them in my fish tank for fear of some disease or something. (last time she had fish they werent sick...but the tank was disgusting when we cleaned it) I put them in a bucket with saltwater and a heater. What should I do? How long should I wait before putting them in my aquarium? Please help!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

How long has it been since the rock was in the same aquarium as fish? I would personally allow a 90 day period from the last exposure to fish to be 100% comfortable that all possible parasites have died. 

Be sure to add a power head to that bucket for circulation. The heater probably won't be necessary due to the heat put off by a power head in a small container.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Agreed. You also may want to do water parameter checks every so often to see how the rock is curing.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd use this as an opportunity to "recharge" the LR. What you do is put it into a container, which you've already done, and drop in a heater, again you've already done, and put in a lot of flow and an extra skimmer (if you have one, it works best if you do, amything cheep will work). Let the rock stay in there while the flow and everything is going and every 2wks shake the rock and move it out of the water, then clean the old water and put in clean SW. you repeat this several times for 2mo or so (90days would be good). Any questions feel free or you can google live rock vat.


----------

